# Dubai Metro during Rush Hour



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi,

Haven't had the pleasure of being on the Metro from 6.30am to 8am Sun to Thurs and in the evening 6pm onwards.

Just wondering if any Metro goers out there could advise how busy it gets and which way is busier, i.e. is Rashadiya? to Jebel Ali generally busier than Jebel Ali to Rashadiya? 

Would be useful to know for house hunting ;-)

One thing I have noticed is that there aren't many carriages :-(


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

stamboy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Haven't had the pleasure of being on the Metro from 6.30am to 8am Sun to Thurs and in the evening 6pm onwards.
> 
> ...


Gets pretty full throughout in the silver carriages and the hassle can be getting on and off due to the lack of "courtesy" sometimes. Maybe worth getting a gold card if the squeeze becomes an issue. I've noticed the policing of the metro has become tighter recently regarding the gold card usage (or abuse of the silver card) and ladies/children carriages. All in all a good reliable service and certainly better than the London underground if you've experienced that. Should be really as it's over 100 years newer


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Take a peg and sharp elbows and you'll be reet


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

in the Tokyo Metro you can lift your feet off the floor, and not fall down....


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

I use metro regularly. At 8:30am from JLT to Emirates Tower with silver I can sit down almost always. At 6:10pm I take it from DIFC to JLT and it is always busy, I can never sit down, but the trick is don't stand up next to doors. Stand up in the middle of the seats and most of the time some people will get off at the next stops and you will sit down.

I have heard the metro is way more crowded if you are going to Jebel Ali way in the morning and Rashidiya in the evening.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

nathanalgren said:


> I use metro regularly. At 8:30am from JLT to Emirates Tower with silver I can sit down almost always. At 6:10pm I take it from DIFC to JLT and it is always busy, I can never sit down, but the trick is don't stand up next to doors. Stand up in the middle of the seats and most of the time some people will get off at the next stops and you will sit down.
> 
> I have heard the metro is way more crowded if you are going to Jebel Ali way in the morning and Rashidiya in the evening.


That's music to my ears as I'll be going the same way as you. Not bothered about sitting down, I never sit down even if there are seats available. Just worried might be an issue getting on.

Thanks for all the replies. Now to test out rush hour.........


----------

